# Top Bar Hive Blue Prints Needed!!



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

*Tbh*

There is a downloadable picture and written instructional booklet on biobees.com Also, some hand drawn prints on the backyard beekeeping site.

I built one from the instructions on biobees.com and am very happy with it. Mine is made from Redwood, but pine or other lumber is fine.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, I built a TBH and wish I had read a little further.

If I were doing it again, I would ensure that my TBH is wide enough to accept standard frames so that I can interchange them if needed.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd like to build a top-bar hive that will take medium frames. I have the lumber cut to 6 5/8" wide, but I'm trying to figure out whether I need to make the fancy joinery that's on my medium supers or whether I can just butt the ends together.
Any opinions? Also wondering about whether to make a big old screened bottom board or to just fasten wood to the bottom of the hive.
Thanks.
Ellen


----------



## Soilman (Apr 30, 2007)

Ellen said:


> I'd like to build a top-bar hive that will take medium frames. I have the lumber cut to 6 5/8" wide, but I'm trying to figure out whether I need to make the fancy joinery that's on my medium supers or whether I can just butt the ends together.
> Any opinions? Also wondering about whether to make a big old screened bottom board or to just fasten wood to the bottom of the hive.
> Thanks.
> Ellen


Hey, my wife and I just built a hive today from scratch, I AM NOT A CARPENTER.. but we did it, We used a router and did butt joints, and made a migratory top. For the bottom if you route the supers out first you will be knowledgable enough to make it, its really easy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'd like to build a top-bar hive that will take medium frames. I have the lumber cut to 6 5/8" wide

You should have left it 7 1/4" You need 3/4" extra on the bottom (like the bottom board space) and I prefer to cut the rabbets 3/4" deep so I have a little more space on the top.

> but I'm trying to figure out whether I need to make the fancy joinery that's on my medium supers or whether I can just butt the ends together.
Any opinions?

Mine are butt joints. Glued and screwed with deck screws.

> Also wondering about whether to make a big old screened bottom board or to just fasten wood to the bottom of the hive.

Most of mine are a SBB. One is a solid. I don't see a lot of difference.


----------

